# I placed at Convention!!!!



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

i feal realy awesome now lol next year it will be in dallas! So i get to actualy go there!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

WOOT WOOT!!! Great job!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i love it o.o


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

*applauds* Good job!:-D


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Awesome so happy for you !!!!!


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Congratulations - nice work too.


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet! They know quality when they see it!


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

*wants*
that is AMAZING!!!


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

:yourock::nicefish::blueyay::thumbsup::greenyay::cheers::BIGcool:


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

Congratulations! I love that drawing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Awww thanks guys!


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I cannot draw bettas all that well. I would totally hire you(if I had the money)


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

dbooknook said:


> I cannot draw bettas all that well. I would totally hire you(if I had the money)


+1 :lol: 

Whenever I add colour to a drawing, it just screws it up.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats, Spazz! Love it!


----------



## PwnCho (Jun 26, 2010)

Great work!
:cheers:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The link wouldn't work for me but Congrats anyway.


----------

